# wingshooters black snake



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well what can I say its a very good shooting star ship hunter its light shoots to where you aim hits very hard if you don't have one mite want to pm mr. Roger and get one headed your way hunted with it today pics and story will be in the hunting section.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love mine! Can't wait for the hunting report :thumbsup:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Well what can I say its a very good shooting star ship hunter its light shoots to where you aim hits very hard if you don't have one mite want to pm mr. Roger and get one headed your way hunted with it today pics and story will be in the hunting section.


thanks Joe just seen the hunting post that is some long range shooting on a squirrel. good job


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, he nailed that squirrel, at the very top of an oak, and was dead before he hit the ground.


----------

